# Giving Thanks



## ooguyx (Apr 21, 2009)

How do I add a "thanks" to a post?


----------



## Skyler (Apr 21, 2009)

You have to have a certain number of posts, then a "thanks" button will automagically appear. 

I think it's like 15 or 25.


----------



## ooguyx (Apr 21, 2009)

I see. Thanks!

Edit: Must be 25


----------



## Berean (Apr 21, 2009)

When the magic happens it will look like this


----------



## Skyler (Apr 22, 2009)

Berean, I tried to click "Thanks", but nothing happened!


----------



## student ad x (Jun 25, 2009)

Hello PB friends,




I too have a question about giving thanks. After my 15th post today the thanks button appeared so I began to give thanks to all the people who have welcomed me to the PB family so far. The button has now disappeared. Is there a limit to how many thanks one can give out per day?


----------



## AThornquist (Jun 25, 2009)

Yes, there is a limit per day. I don't know what the number is, though.


----------



## student ad x (Jun 25, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> Yes, there is a limit per day. I don't know what the number is, though.




Thank you


----------



## AThornquist (Jun 25, 2009)

student ad x said:


> AThornquist said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, there is a limit per day. I don't know what the number is, though.
> ...



Hehe you're welcome  Just "Thanks" me later. Seriously.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Jun 25, 2009)

student ad x said:


> AThornquist said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, there is a limit per day. I don't know what the number is, though.
> ...



Yes, there is a limit to thankfulness!


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jun 26, 2009)

I think we get roughly twenty thanks per day...


----------

